# boiler install



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay guys. I wanna hear everything that's wrong with what I did lol


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Look's pretty!!!!!

You did a good job, only because you asked for it.......2 valves on the gas line?


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Yah, Instead of using reducing brass couplings why didnt you use unions and I dont see any 10 mil pipe wrap on those uni-strut clamps you dont believe they are real copper do you? Other than that nice straight work good job!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> Look's pretty!!!!!
> 
> You did a good job, only because you asked for it.......2 valves on the gas line?


 Burnham gave a half inch gas valve that they wanted right outside the unit i dont know why just piped it to there specs


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Where is the expansion tank, fill and air elimination?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh man......


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U didn't paint the walls and floor first they look like chit!! But the install looks breat from my fone. How do you think it looks??


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Me I woulda mounted plywood behind makes it look neat and gives you something to mount to. Also them pumps doesn't look like you have isolation valves for servicing, they could also be used to flush the lines. 

The other thing I tend to use is the split ring hangers with the rubber on them, tends to cut down the vibration from pumps and anything else that may be causing noise down the line. 

Might be my phone but not alot of detail in the pics.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Where is the expansion tank, fill and air elimination?


Here


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

walker426 said:


> Here


 Is this boiler piped into an old gravity system with the orginal standing cast iron radiators in place?


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> Me I woulda mounted plywood behind makes it look neat and gives you something to mount to. Also them pumps doesn't look like you have isolation valves for servicing, they could also be used to flush the lines.
> 
> The other thing I tend to use is the split ring hangers with the rubber on them, tends to cut down the vibration from pumps and anything else that may be causing noise down the line.
> 
> Might be my phone but not alot of detail in the pics.


Why plywood over unistrut the clamps are copper coated gotta go back to insulate will worry about wrapping copper pipe then. There is a set of valves to kill the boiler/pump area.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Greenguy said:


> Me I woulda mounted plywood behind makes it look neat and gives you something to mount to. Also them pumps doesn't look like you have isolation valves for servicing, they could also be used to flush the lines.
> 
> The other thing I tend to use is the split ring hangers with the rubber on them, tends to cut down the vibration from pumps and anything else that may be causing noise down the line.
> 
> Might be my phone but not alot of detail in the pics.


Just an FYI greenguy u can't get the micro fix clamps in every province and I can't tell u what going on in the u s . I've contacted every wholesaler in Halifax , and no luck best I've found is epoxy coated guess I'll have to make do . Where are u at in b c ? Sorry for highjacking your post . Boiler looks good from what I can tell from pics .


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

coast to coast said:


> Just an FYI greenguy u can't get the micro fix clamps in every province and I can't tell u what going on in the u s . I've contacted every wholesaler in Halifax , and no luck best I've found is epoxy coated guess I'll have to make do . Where are u at in b c ? Sorry for highjacking your post . Boiler looks good from what I can tell from pics .


 That is exactly the problem I have some suppliers have this some have that but none of them have what you actually want


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Wait til the unistrut starts eating the copper!


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

azmike said:


> Wait til the unistrut starts eating the copper!


Wrap it with electric tape problem solved


----------

